# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Changing Column and Row Heading

## maheshnp

I am trying to change the row and column heading to make it more meaningful in MDX. 

For example instead of showing the_actual_cost, i want to show cost. This is done easily in SQL like 

SELECT the_actual_cost AS cost......

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mahesh

----------


## sumit_pilankar

Hi Mahesh,

You can do this using 

With 
Member [Measures].[cost] AS '[Measures].[the_actual_cost]'

Select
{
[Measures].[cost]
} on columns
from [Cube]

Let me know if this is what you expected.

Bye
Sumit Pilankar

----------

